# خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي



## maged75 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذا الخبر قد يظمه البعض اشاعة وقد يظنه البعض مداعبة ولكنه حقيقة 
وقد رصدت بعض مصادرنا الخاصة تلك الصورة والتي تؤكد صحة النبأ
واليكم الخبر بالتفصيل :
لقد قرر النجم عصام الحضري حارس مرمي مصر والنادي الاهلي والذي يعد من افضل الحراس عالميا ان يترك النادي الاهلي وذلك بسبب العرض الضخم جدا والذي تلقاه من شركة الهلال والنجمة لعمل اعلان دائم لمنتجات الشركة والعقد علي حد قول مصدرنا يعد بالملايين ولقد وافق الحضري علي الفور خصوصا انه يمر بفترة نفسية سيئة جدا بعد دخول مرماه ثلاثة اهداف من الهلال وثلاثة من النجمة (عفوا النجم) والصورة تبين الشعار الخاص بالشركة علي فانلة الحضري بدلا من شعار فودافون السابق .*


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*وبدل*
* ياوااااااااد يا دقدق روح عند عمك هلال*
*يبقى*
* يواااااااااااد ياحضرى روح عند عم هلال*
* طبعا والشىء لزوم الشىء*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*يخبر ابيض الاهلى قاعد ياخد كام صدمة :smil12:*
*بس الصورة حساها مش طبيعية *​


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

يازمالك ارفع ايد الاهلى دايما سيدك


----------



## maged75 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*حلوة اوي يابيتر تعليقك دا هههههههههههه* :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*الموضوع  دمه خفيف *
*وكمان*
*الموضوع لذيذ ربنا يبارك فيك*​


----------



## maged75 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*ماشي يايوحنا يااخي العزيز*
:spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

الخبر دا طبعآ مش صح

و الصورة مفبركة 

و الاهلى حديد و هايفضل حديد​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الخبر دا طبعآ مش صح​
> 
> 
> و الصورة مفبركة​
> ...


*اسكتى يافراشه انتى معرفتيش*
*ان الحديد بيصدى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*وطبعا الصوره مفبركه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*رد على ماجد وتونى*
*مصر ام الدنيا*
*تشتهر*
*بالرئيس الواحد*
*والحزب الواحد*
*والنادى الواحد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

ما تسيبوه الاهلى فى حاله يا ناس 
ايه ده...
شكلك زملكاوى يا ماجد روح ربنا يسهلك 
بس الاهلى اهلى بالحضرى او من غيره 
وأنا واثقة ان الحضرى مش هيسيب الاهلى ​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ما تسيبوه الاهلى فى حاله يا ناس
> 
> ايه ده...
> شكلك زملكاوى يا ماجد روح ربنا يسهلك
> ...


*طيب ممكن ترشحى مين مكانه يعمل اعلان شركه الهلال والنجم *
*يووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*قصدى*
*شركه الهلال والنجمه الذهبيه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



> *اسكتى يافراشه انتى معرفتيش*​
> 
> *ان الحديد بيصدى*
> *هههههههههههههه*​




*لا بقى دا انت اللى ماتعرفش ان الحديد لما بيصدى بيبقى زمالك :new6:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



BITAR قال:


> *طيب ممكن ترشحى مين مكانه يعمل اعلان شركه الهلال والنجم *
> 
> *يووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
> *قصدى*
> ...


 
أنا أرشح عبد المنصف و ياخد معاة فى الاعلان مراتة لقاء الخميسى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

اساسا الاهلى بتاعكوم دة من غير الحضرى ميساويش اساسا!!!!!!!!!!!!
لان الحضرى دة شال عنكم بلاوى و اجوان بالكووووووووووووووووم

معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى:t33:

و شكرا يا ماجد على الصورة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اساسا الاهلى بتاعكوم دة من غير الحضرى ميساويش اساسا!!!!!!!!!!!!​
> لان الحضرى دة شال عنكم بلاوى و اجوان بالكووووووووووووووووم​
> معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى:t33:​
> 
> و شكرا يا ماجد على الصورة ​


 
شهادة جميلة منك انك تعترف بمهارة الحضرى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شوف بقى عبد المنصف أتخررررررررم من الاهلى اجوان


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شهادة جميلة منك انك تعترف بمهارة الحضرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا معاكى يا فراشة ان فعلا عبد المنصف دة عاوز الى بنصفة و يديلة جلبية يشيل بيها الاجوان الكوفتة الى بتخش فية:blush2:

انا مش عارف نادى القرن العظيم الى اسمة الزمالك دة
((الى هما نادى الفن و الهندسة يعنى))
 ماسكين فية لية ​


----------



## gift (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

:beee:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> انا معاكى يا فراشة ان فعلا عبد المنصف دة عاوز الى بنصفة و يديلة جلبية يشيل بيها الاجوان الكوفتة الى بتخش فية:blush2:​
> 
> انا مش عارف نادى القرن العظيم الى اسمة الزمالك دة
> ((الى هما نادى الفن و الهندسة يعنى))
> ...


 
مفهمتش معنى كلامك :thnk0001:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مفهمتش معنى كلامك :thnk0001:



انا قصدى انى انا معاكى فى الى بتقولية انة فعلا جون شوربة30:

و مش عارف نادى الزمالك ماسك اوى فية لية​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> انا قصدى انى انا معاكى فى الى بتقولية انة فعلا جون شوربة30:
> 
> 
> 
> و مش عارف نادى الزمالك ماسك اوى فية لية​




ايوة انا كدا فهمتك

انا متهيئلى انة احسن الوحشين فى نادى الزمالك

 علشان كدا ماسكين فية

:shutup22:​


----------



## maged75 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*هههههههه اشكركم لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع وافتكروا في النهاية ان كلنا اخوات وولاد المسيح وان احنا بنضحك ونفرفش مش اكتر وانا بجد مبسوط جدا من تعليقات اخويا BITAR جدااااااااا وبجد دمه خفيف وبيعرف يرد صح وعشان كدا انا اوكلك ترد عننا نحن الزملكاوية الغلابة *


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

ايوة كده حلوووووووين

العبوا مع بعض متتخانقووووووووش

وخف شويه يابيتر عن الاهلى :ranting:

وانتوا يازملكاوووووويه

ان كنتوا نسيتوا اللى جرى هاتوا الدفاتر تنقرا

افتكروا ماضيكووووووووا المشرق:t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



> افتكروا ماضيكووووووووا المشرق​



اة.....مهو ادام تويتى تبقى اهلاوية طبعا:t32:

مااااااااااااضى الزماااااالك المشرق هو الى خلاهم يسموا

نادى الطب و الهندسة

اصدى نادى الفن و الهندسة
و ياااااااااااااما التاريخ حكى و تحاكى عن الزمالك و عن بطولاتة و هزائمة العريقة يعنى:t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اة.....مهو ادام تويتى تبقى اهلاوية طبعا:t32:​
> 
> مااااااااااااضى الزماااااالك المشرق هو الى خلاهم يسموا​
> نادى الطب و الهندسة​
> ...


 
ايوة برافو روكى لحق نفسة على اخر 3 كلمات


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة برافو روكى لحق نفسة على اخر 3 كلمات



لالالالالالا يا فراشة انتى اكيد فهمتينى غلط:wub:
انا اصدى يعنى هزائمة للفرق التانية يعنى زى الاهلى و الكلام دةleasantr​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> لالالالالالا يا فراشة انتى اكيد فهمتينى غلط:wub:
> 
> 
> انا اصدى يعنى هزائمة للفرق التانية يعنى زى الاهلى و الكلام دةleasantr​


 
لا انا فهماك صح 

هزائمة للفرق كلها و على رأسهم الأهلى ياما اتخرم منة :a63:

فهماك يا بابا والله و ماليك عليا حلفان :fun_lol:


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



> و ياااااااااااااما التاريخ حكى و تحاكى عن الزمالك و عن بطولاتة و هزائمة العريقة يعنى:t33:


 
الاعتراف بالحق فضيللللللللللللله

ياروووووووكى:yahoo:


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

بعد ان اعلنت دار الارصاد الجوية 
عن اجتياح زلزال لاستاد القاهرة 
يهز الاهلى وجماهيرة بقوة 
3 ريختر 

نجد الان 

ان الاهلى 
قلبة بيوجعة وعايز النجم يدلعة ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*



twety قال:


> الاعتراف بالحق فضيللللللللللللله
> 
> ياروووووووكى:yahoo:



ههههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة انتو اكييييد فهمتونى غلط:a63:​


----------



## maged75 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*هههههههههههه حلوة اوي من غصن زيتون * :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ده اكيد:ranting:


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خبر عاجل : عصام الحضري يترك الاهلي*

*who cares hehheheehhhe​*


----------

